# Three Things on a Desert Island



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

What are the three things that would help you survive on a desert island or what would you want with you?

My dog Fly for company
Unlimited supply of bottled water that I discovered buried in the sand
My leatherman tool

Next?


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Hhhmmmmm Copchick....it's kind of late for a challenge..can I be totally ridiculous here?

3 Things on a Desert Island
1-A Genie to grant my every wish
2-A friend for my genie to keep him happy
3- Enrique Iglesias- just to keep it interesting


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-A boat
2-Provisions for the boat
3-A map


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

1. An endless supply of duct tape
2. A Swiss army knife
3. Angus MacGyver


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lots and lots of duct tape (as seen on Mythbusters)
A good knife
a fishing rod


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

Hhmmm thats a tricky one huh!!!!!

1.laptop with satelite internet LOL!!(if there is such a thing)
2.plenty of food and drink
3.my best friend???


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Spooky1 with his supply of duct tape, knife, and fishing rod
2. Copchick's leatherman tool
3. All my Charles Dickens and Jane Austen novels


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-Ginger
2-Mary Ann
3-Lots of vitamins


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Knife
Crate of cigars
Tinder box


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

1. Desalinization device.
2. A rapidly renewing, reusable food source.
3. A loaded gun in case the above two things suddenly weren't available.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

1- me
2- myself
3- and I

Wouldn't want to break up the set...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Zurgh said:


> 1- me
> 2- myself
> 3- and I
> 
> Wouldn't want to break up the set...


:jol: Oh, how lonely for you.....


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

So.... P5 wants nothing on the island...

1. A seaplane
2. ... oh wait, I'm good. Well maybe some sophisticated charm
3. Rhythm


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Some company
Some music
Some way to not be found


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

A book
A pen
A teleporter


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

- Rhythm
- Music
-...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

1-My fan club
2-All my enemies
3-A steel cage

At the sound of the bell..............


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

1. water
2. shade
3. wife

Or going down Goblin's path: enough coconuts to make a radio or anything else that comes to mind


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

randomr8 said:


> 1. water
> 2. shade
> 3. wife
> 
> Or going down Goblin's path: enough coconuts to make a radio or anything else that comes to mind


lol Some how I read your list...water slide wife, and I thought, He's going to have fun. lol

1. My hubby, he trains the military for survival, so that would be right up his alley.
2. My house, no one said we have to be uncomfortable on the island.
3. My working laptop, so I could still talk to you guys.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Way I feel tonight, how bout 
- a hammock
- a drink with an umbrella
- a back rub


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Evil Andrew said:


> Some company
> Some music
> Some way to not be found





Evil Andrew said:


> Way I feel tonight, how bout
> - a hammock
> - a drink with an umbrella
> - a back rub


Sounds like someone needs a vacation! Perfect for the desert island.

I'll add on to my previous three any of the above.


----------



## the bloody chef (Dec 14, 2012)

1) a stll
2) a fishing rod
3) a _very _friendly native girl!


----------

